# Panasonic Plasma...7 blinks of death



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Well my GT30 decided to die after 4 years of service. According to the interweb the 7 blink power light is a sign that the SC board is toast. Unfortunately the time needed to get that board and install it was too long for us so we purchased a Vizio E series 50" as its successor. The Vizio is actually very nice or normal viewing after a bit of calibration.

If anyone knows the cost of an SC board and where to get it in Canada, perhaps I will play Frankenstein and try to resurrect the GT30 :demon:


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Apparenty that's a common failure among Panny sets as eBay has a large number of "repair kits" and SC board fixer uppers on its site. If you're handy electronics-wise, it might be worth looking into. If you Google the board with the name of your set, you can probably turn up a number of sources for replacement boards which should pop in without too much work. Just be sure the set is unplugged and you use ESD prevention when opening it up.

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/panasonic-sc-board


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I am not that confident in my soldering skills... If I do try to fix it I will replace the whole board. I just have to get around to opening it up to find the part number


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ugh, gotta love those kind of failures. How do you find the Vizio for picture?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Admirable actually, after a little calibration. Not as good as the Panny was IMHO but I can’t complain for $650


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Off topic but were you ever able to get your Oppo to play correctly with the Dennon when playing music? Did you try the RCA cable method I suggested during our visit?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

To be honest I thought we fixed that together when we set the new Axioms to Large and let them play full range


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes although it did not seem to switch to stereo when playing a CD it stayed on surround and would not give an option to use stereo.
My thought was that if you ran an analog connection from the Oppo's rca out to the receiver's CD input that it would default to stereo when listening to music.


----------

